# Identification Please



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Floating plant purchased at local small petshop in Ajax.








Tiny fast moving snail spotting this morning.








Many thanks!


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

The first plant is watersprite, a _Ceratopteris_ species (I never can remember which is which). You can grow it floating or rooted.

The second plant looks like an _Anubias_ species. They are some of my favourite plants as they are easy to grow and have that nice lush green look. The snail looks like a regular pesty pond snail.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks Andrew! I'm so glad I can root the watersprite, probably as mid-ground greenery. I think I'm going to have to move my Betta to a different tank as he's being very mean to the tetras and it appears that I may have lost one 

If I see that nasty snail again, I'll try to grab him. Do you think it's too late?


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I find it easier to just get along with the snails instead of worrying about them too much  I pull them out when I see them but I'm not entirely vigilant about it. 

I don't think they're really all that bad, but I suspect they go after eggs which is a concern if you want to spawn your fish.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Someone correct me if I am wrong but I believe you should not "root" the water sprite in the way you would a terrestrial plant. By this I mean keep the crown, the lowest part of the green tissue of the plant from which new shoots arise, above the gravel. The plant will sort of tend to lift itself out of the substrate until it is positioned this way regardless, but you may as well plant things accordingly, ie put something in front of it to cover the mangrove jungle that will form from the roots.


----------



## bb77xx (Jan 4, 2008)

I need an identification also... thought I post in the same thread, was wondering if someone can help?

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=11&d=1142127331

it's right beside the rock... the "spiky one"...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Looks like _Blyxa japonica_. The species name of the water sprite, IIRC, is _thalitricoides_.

HTH


----------



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

hi i was wondering if you can name this plant for me, and assure me turtles wont eat it lol, it cost a fortune lol.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Looks like and Anubias to me. Probably barteri. They are very hardy and easy to grow. I know little about turtles, but if you see a bite out of one of the leaves, at least you'll know who did it!


----------



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

see that middle new leaf, one bit that, but not really biteing it more. i hope that was the last lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

your turts will prolly shy off plants when they are little.. But they might start trying to eat everything eventually.. lol


----------

